# Lets see your toys



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## timsmith (Dec 9, 2008)

WOW...Its Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## f4irocket (Oct 20, 2010)

I love how every thing is covered in mud except the seats that is hilarious.


----------



## crkid (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't have any pics on my computer but we got a 74 charger, 3 harley's, 05 yamaha kodiak 450 IMO the best midsize atv, and a fully modded cr125 that i race


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Well the seats had some mud too ! We were going to make it a 4 seater but we had to mount the radiator no the back.


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

this is one of my toys that i built over the summer. turned out great i think and it made some of those long walks a little easier.


----------



## z79outlaw (Oct 5, 2009)

98 Chevy k3500 dually, that I converted to a 12v Cummins, and put a fleetside bed on. Was going to turn it into a 2.8 puller but, I got into bowhunting instead, and that soaked up all my money, this sits.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

My 2005 KTM 250 SX.

Jake


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

The fishin' boat.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

The power boat.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

The cruiser, aptly named Open Seas'n.


----------



## Capt hook (Sep 11, 2006)

f4irocket said:


> I love how every thing is covered in mud except the seats that is hilarious.


wonder what type of seat covers they used ...????...lol,......Hook


----------



## Jeffress77 (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll play..... She has Avon Whitewalls, floorboard fringe, and full chrome grips now, but no new pics


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

here's mine


----------



## lort o palt (Feb 28, 2005)

waiting for the summer, ha ha ha!


----------



## pikemaster26 (Dec 13, 2010)

my other toy 2009 Calabria Team V


----------



## skidmore30 (Oct 20, 2006)

*I'll play!*

1. My daily driver. 2006 Dodge 2500 Cummins 6" Lift on 37's.
2. 2000 Toyota Tacoma SAS dana 44 runnings 35's.
3. 76 F250 4" lift on 35's.
4. 74 F250 Crewcab
5. 2006 ZX6R. Fast, Limited edition.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

How about my new truck I won from Home Depot on Contractors Day. F250 They pay all taxes and road fees.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

My bikes


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

And to tow my bad boys








My present truck till Home depot VP flies in to prsent me the keys for new one I won above.








Above truck is a 2005 model and is up for sale if anyone interested. 132 000 km in gr8 shape and no rust.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> View attachment 967057
> My 2005 KTM 250 SX.
> 
> Jake


very nice bike!!


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

my 2005 ktm 125 sx

and 04 gsx 600 picture


----------



## docjay (Dec 1, 2010)

06 Mustang GT...x2 speeding tickets yeah at 41 I still have to get the Lead out now and then.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

02' Honda XX


----------



## MadMaxxis31 (Dec 11, 2010)

01 6 inch lift 37 tires and a lot of other cool stuff


----------



## petrey10 (Oct 24, 2008)

no pics but heres my list

Summer:

2001 Tige 20i 

Winter:

98 700 xc
00 500 RMK (for the wife)


----------



## huntntx2009 (Jan 7, 2011)

Here is one i did last summer


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

All cool stuff keep them coming


----------



## bp6469 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Horns-n Hooks (Nov 17, 2008)

Love the truck, my dad had a '59 apache.


----------



## ymurf (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## aspenarcheryusa (Feb 4, 2010)

my current toy and the toy im working on


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

*2011 kawasaki teryx*


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

wheelie said:


> My bikes


Nice seat cover!!!!!:embara::embara::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## bowhunter-71 (Jan 12, 2011)

96 Tahoe all windows blacked out with the 15% on windshield top to bottom


----------



## Fresno Dan (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is my everyday driver. We have had it for a little over a year now. 2010 SS Camaro, I took this picture at Shaver Lake, CA


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

My toys are just everyday things not the high dollar stuff ya'll have...


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## cubdrvr (Nov 30, 2008)

N7081d


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow you are one lucky SOB,Im incredibley jealous.But hey thats awesome man,congrats im sure you deserved it.Remember what they say.pay it forward.Take some kids hunting or fishing or something.Anyhow nice truck and way to go.....FYI Im saying this to the gentleman above who won a truck at Home Depot I believe.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

cubdrvr said:


> N7081d


Is that a kit plane? looks like a couple kits ive seen around is why i ask? either way awesome plane.Im trying to get my private this year.still trying to save up the cash to do it.


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's a 69 Camaro i used to have. Man do i ever regret selling it.


----------



## skip2a (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, mine are a little different. There are 23 of them total; here are some of my favorites:
http://www.qlfarm.com/mpf.html
http://www.qlfarm.com/sunfrostcolt.html
http://www.qlfarm.com/gallery.html

Unfortunately between these, guns and my new truck the wife has put a damper on my spending and my goal of a Harley this year is on hold.

Great picts guys! Thanks for sharing.

see ya, 

Pat


----------



## kbeasley (Jan 10, 2011)

*93 mustang [email protected] 1/8 mile*


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)

wheelie said:


> My bikes


nice toy


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)




----------



## kbeasley (Jan 10, 2011)

*93 mustang [email protected] 1/8 mile*


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is my toy
08 f150 with 8 inch BDS lift and 37 inch Nitto tires


----------



## Doubledroptine4 (Jan 25, 2009)

My toy!!! both of them


----------



## Dragrag (Feb 8, 2010)

I like the rack on the back!!!! Go Packers


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

skip2a said:


> Ok, mine are a little different. There are 23 of them total; here are some of my favorites:
> http://www.qlfarm.com/mpf.html
> http://www.qlfarm.com/sunfrostcolt.html
> http://www.qlfarm.com/gallery.html
> ...


Awesome mounts brother! I have a bunch of hay burners myself. I have a 16 yr old grandson of Leo, he is my finished roping horse. I stood him to the public, and raised babies for awhile, but here in Mo horse market crashed and college took up way to much time. He's my best friend. The wife rides western and also rides dressage so there is a warmblood in the barn as well. Got some geldings that are my using horses. I have two really nice riding mares/ broodmares left. A foundation buckskin mare and a granddaughter of smart little lena she is 7 and a grey. They are for sale if you know anyone looking for those bloodlines. Got lots of pics too just hit me back. Anyhow you have some great mounts, like the little donks too lol.


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

Doubledroptine4 said:


> My toy!!! both of them


:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## cubdrvr (Nov 30, 2008)

No not a kit...Its a certified Supercub, It just has about every Bush mod you can put on it....extended wings,flaps, ailerons.oversize tail feathers oversize baggage compartment....list goes on and on......My Bush toy


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Garage is always full of "something"......


----------



## BigThicketBoy (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice Vets


----------



## fishinbuff (Sep 8, 2010)

huntntx2009 said:


> Here is one i did last summer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did this begin as a cushman, or did you weld the box on back?? Also, how does the weight affect the suspension? Very interested in building one of these, looks great!


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Too many toys to play with .


----------

